# Prewar ND Drop Centers



## saladshooter (Sep 6, 2017)

Howdy

Looking for a decent rider set of chrome or black w/ white stripe drop center wheels. New departure hubs only. PM me what you have.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2017)

What kinda bike you working on?


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 7, 2017)

Shelby
Schwinn
Snyder and Monark Hawthornes

Thanks
Chad


----------



## kreika (Sep 7, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-drop-center-chrome-wheels-w-tires.110115/


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 7, 2017)

kreika said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-drop-center-chrome-wheels-w-tires.110115/




Thanks Chris,
If only they had New Departure hubs. I like to add 2 speeds to all my bikes.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 16, 2017)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 5, 2017)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 12, 2017)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 12, 2017)

Here's one:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=142516400936


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 22, 2017)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## carlitos60 (Oct 23, 2017)

My Old 1933 B9 Original Set!!
$250 Shipped!
Yes, ND Hubs!


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 27, 2017)

Still looking for chrome or black with white stripe ND hub equipped Prewar drop centers. Shelby profile preferred but not required.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 4, 2017)

What he said above.

Got bikes needing wheels! 

Thanks
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 11, 2017)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 27, 2017)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 21, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 27, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 20, 2018)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 17, 2018)

Still looking for a decent rider chrome set. Patina ok & preferred, just need to be ridable and true.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## zedsn (Dec 18, 2018)

I have a pair of nice shelby chrome flat tops if you are interested.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 18, 2018)

zedsn said:


> I have a pair of nice shelby chrome flat tops if you are interested.




Thanks but no thanks Ed
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 2, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 15, 2019)

Still looking

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 7, 2019)

Still looking for a decent rider set in chrome or black with ND hubs.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 7, 2019)

I may have a nice chrome set I’ll check tomorrow to see if I still have them.


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 7, 2019)

tanksalot said:


> I may have a nice chrome set I’ll check tomorrow to see if I still have them.



Right on thank you


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 8, 2019)

Here’s some pics of the wheel set I’d sell .


----------

